# Atomlab MADNESS!!!



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

trailking frame is out....holy cow it looks amazing. 14.5" stays....   
i want one of the proto forks...

http://www.atomlab.com/tkbike.html


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i know. it looks really cool. cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i want 14.5" stays...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

SeXXXy.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude that frame is so nice, I want one so bad. I'm not sure about the fork though.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

14.5 stays? with 26" wheels? holy sh*t count me in on that, i think my new frame just changed...


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I saw a guy at rays riding a prototype of this frame at rays earlier this year. suposedly he made it for atomlabs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

cully said:


> I saw a guy at rays riding a prototype of this frame at rays earlier this year. suposedly he made it for atomlabs


Thomas Hosford is from michigan i believe...so that would make since.


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

that looks sick! Im in love with my Trailpimp frame, but I'd like to know what the super short stays feel like.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

The super short stays are money dude. They are so much easier to manual on and make the bike spin faster. I havent ridden this bike but that is what they do to all bikes. I love the low seat tube too, should be nice for me running my seat completly slammed.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

The seat tube and stays kinda remind me of the 10-74. hmmmm Still it looks dope, the forks I don't know about tho.


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah Thomas rode his proto-type all of last year. I got to ride it a bit, very poppy, light front end.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ya the seat tube on the TK and 10-74 do look similar. i hope more frames start having much shorter stays.. the fork is kinda a love or hate thing probably. i love it personally. very different looking...and it's steel. as long as it's not too heavy i will hopefully be running one...


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Is that correct, 23.5" TT length? That is great for me. I don't care for the high BB; I'd have to get taller bars...

I like it.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

cholo said:


> Is that correct, 23.5" TT length? That is great for me. I don't care for the high BB; I'd have to get taller bars...
> 
> I like it.


Yeah, 23.5. The higher BB is rad, I think you'd like it. More poppy and nimble than a low BB.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I've been thinking about the high BB. It will manual better and I run 180's so I'll have better pedal clearance.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

are they going to be avalible in the uk ?

i just found my new dream frame  :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The fork looks ummm.... interesting.


----------



## BrokenBones??!! (May 28, 2007)

Yeah Im Building a Atom Lab Pimp2 frame. Atom Lab is sick man. Can't wait Until it's finished. All Atom Lab's the new stuff is trick!!!!!


----------



## _*sTiTcHeS*_ (May 28, 2006)

uh where are the spokes?


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

From Thomas:
there are only 3 at this point. there will be a full batch soon(1-2months)



If you're thinking about it, you betta act quick, they may already be spoken for though.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

All I can say is wow.
RTW.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow that bike looks sick


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> trailking frame is out....holy cow it looks amazing. 14.5" stays....
> i want one of the proto forks...
> 
> http://www.atomlab.com/tkbike.html


I personally don't believe that 14 1/2'' chainstays are possible with a 26'' wheel after seeing the bb/yoke combo used on this frame. Not if it is measured from the center of the bb to the center of the rear axle slammed. That is how it is measured in frame building from my experience, using a euro bb. Are spanish bb's smaller in diameter ?
Are they measured differently ?
Nice looking bike.
RTW.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

They are probably measuring to the front of the drop out, so assuming you have your rear wheel completly slammed its 14.5. But Rick your right, thats INSANELY short getting close to BMX range with that.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

> I personally don't believe that 14 1/2'' chainstays are possible with a 26'' wheel after seeing the bb/yoke combo used on this frame.


Well, I bet if you measure center of BB to front edge of the fork end slot ("slammed"), it probably does indeed measure 14.5". Finding a 26" tire that fits is a different story. A.L. mentions 24"-26" wheel compatible. 14.5" w/ a 24" is definitely possible. I made a 24" frame w/ 14.25" stays, slammed. Of course, to run it that short I have to use a 24 X 1.75" tire....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Props to Thomas Hosford. straight up.

I dig the fork too. A LOT.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

how much are they


----------



## Hosford (Jun 3, 2007)

My wheel is at 14.7 with a 26 12 gear and a 2.25 Tabletop tire. i have built frames with shorter backends and 2.3 clearance but this one works pretty well. as for the top tube since the head angle is 69 and you have to run higher bars with the bb height it rides shorter than the numbers. as you raise the stem the bars not only go up but effectively come back as well. to put this in perspective the frame measures as about a 22.75" with a 74degree seattube which was what was origninally intended. mike wanted a slacker seat tube so he changed the design to use a bent seattube. the main reason for the length was to get good x up clearance as well as to add some stability with speed. basically all of the weird geometry comes down to this: straight line stability(69head angle/ long tt) while being flickable in turning and hopping (high bb / 14.75 center to center) I'm 5'8" and i can still bunnyhop 180 to wallride to 180 off at speed with this frame. i rides like any number of new bmx frames with short backends and longer top tube. hopefully this sheds to light on the odd numbers on this frame. and my prototype weighed in at 5lbs 9oz not 5.8lbs as the website stated. there will be some small changes to the production but nothing to make it heavier or weaker. just things like cable stops,clean v mounts(removable post?) but i'll let you all know when we have it sorted out.

thanks
thomas hosford


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Removable brake bosses are a very good idea, I'd definitely keep it. The bike looks rad, keep up the good work guys! Your customer support has been awesome to me, and I bet the bike rides very well.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Hosford said:


> My wheel is at 14.7 with a 26 12 gear and a 2.25 Tabletop tire. i have built frames with shorter backends and 2.3 clearance but this one works pretty well. as for the top tube since the head angle is 69 and you have to run higher bars with the bb height it rides shorter than the numbers. as you raise the stem the bars not only go up but effectively come back as well. to put this in perspective the frame measures as about a 22.75" with a 74degree seattube which was what was origninally intended. mike wanted a slacker seat tube so he changed the design to use a bent seattube. the main reason for the length was to get good x up clearance as well as to add some stability with speed. basically all of the weird geometry comes down to this: straight line stability(69head angle/ long tt) while being flickable in turning and hopping (high bb / 14.75 center to center) I'm 5'8" and i can still bunnyhop 180 to wallride to 180 off at speed with this frame. i rides like any number of new bmx frames with short backends and longer top tube. hopefully this sheds to light on the odd numbers on this frame. and my prototype weighed in at 5lbs 9oz not 5.8lbs as the website stated. there will be some small changes to the production but nothing to make it heavier or weaker. just things like cable stops,clean v mounts(removable post?) but i'll let you all know when we have it sorted out.
> 
> thanks
> thomas hosford


Like I said, nice looking bike. The next frame I'm making will have a 23 1/2'' toptube for a guy who is 6' 3''. Do you measure the stays from the center of the bb to the center of the rear axle ? 
I'm curious because I know what it took me to get a 2.5 mtb tire to clear with 15'' stays ( measured from center of bb to center of rear axle ), and my yoke/bb combo looks much different than yours ( see enclosed pics, the pic with the scale is from behind my jig, the center of the allen bolt is the center of the bb ).
Nice job Thomas.
Rick.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i want to know more about the fork...


----------



## Hosford (Jun 3, 2007)

it measures center to center on the stays. the 14.5 is possible but not with a 2.3 it is just the furthest that the wheel can go. 24s can run it. i do have room to modify the yoke and get some better clearance. and the price is $500 for someone who asked earlier.

thanks
thomas


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

man i want one any reccomendations for bar height/ tire size/ crank length and stuff if im running a 65mm slammed 4x? also, i'm 5'9" and lanky as hell, will the frame fit well?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm gonna guess the top tube will be too long for you J-dogg. What top tube lenght is on your NemPro and your Fall Guy right now?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

The longer TT is excellent. There are not many out there w/ 23" plus...


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

will it fit a2.4 tire?
are they avalible in the uk?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i dont have a nempro but my fall guy is 22" but fits like a 21" pluss tt bmx bike


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i wonder how stiff the atomlab fork would be? reminding my of a dorado single crown. werent they flexy? she looks innovative tho.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Hosford said:


> it measures center to center on the stays. the 14.5 is possible but not with a 2.3 it is just the furthest that the wheel can go. 24s can run it. i do have room to modify the yoke and get some better clearance. and the price is $500 for someone who asked earlier.
> 
> thanks
> thomas


Gotcha, and thanks. Great price too.
You do sweet work.
RTW.


----------

